# 1/350 Tirpitz



## PaperClipz (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi there,

I am trying to build a 1/350 Tamiya Tirpitz battleship..the 1st of my 1/350 scale..~ But somehow, i have been wondering on how i should paint the deck/hull of this ship..~ Thus appreciate if anyone could gimme some advise. Should I:

1) Paint the whole deck & hull in grey 1st before hand brushing the deck?
2) Hand paint the deck in tan color, then mask it before spraying the whole thing with grey? Tho masking the deck will be very tedious. 

I havent build the island structures, turrets or anything yet, only the deck & hull's assembled..~ 

Though appreciate if other advise or suggestions could be given apart from what i have in mind as above. Thanks a lot..!


----------



## Matzos (Jul 4, 2005)

Try speaking to BCRenown, he seems to know the colours for WWII ships


----------



## PaperClipz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Matzos*, great..! Will check it out with him..thanks a lot..~


----------



## mikanmart (Jul 6, 2005)

Paperclipz 

 One thing I would do is to paint all the deck detail before you do any adding of anything . Trying to mask the deck for the damn great swastika would be awkward if you dont . 
 Mike M 
ps that should bring some replies in


----------

